# Hardcore ducks



## moyak (Aug 12, 2005)

Can somebody help me to find a store where they sell HC ducks full bodies . I'll be coming from Quebec towards Manitoba and passing thru DULUTH , and East Grand forks .
Thanks a lot :wink:


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Cabelas in East Grand Forks does not have them, nor do any cabelas I think.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Cabelas doesn't have them in store but they could possibly order them?? :huh: I know they carry the Hardcore Fullbody Canadian Goose dekes. PM Matt Jones, he'll be able to answer it.


----------



## OTDRSMN (May 17, 2005)

I ordreed mine from Bass Pro. They had the best price I could find. Hav'nt got them yet so I cant tell ya how they look :-?


----------



## Duck Gunner (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Moyak...

On your way through hit the BASS PRO SHOPS in Toronto...
Great store, and big selection.
Though if youo're smart, call ahead and see if they have them or can get them in for you to scoop on the way through...

Good Hunting...

DG. 8)


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I picked up a dozen from EGF 3 weeks ago. They look unbelievable. Well worth the money. I bet they can't keep them in stock.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I didn't think that Cabelas had them in store. I know they had the Avery Fullbodies that they are out of right now. Is that what you are talking about Jbaincfl?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes you are correct. I got the Avery Full Bodies.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Sportsman's Warehouse in fargo has them in stock.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I found hardcore fullbody duck at Scheels in Bismarck. You should check Scheels in Fargo..


----------

